# Only difference between schizophrenia & DP is hallucinations & hearing voices



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

In both, you are locked inside your mind & DP can also be present in schitzophrenics.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

I still dont understand why schizophrenia gets brought up around here so much


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Cheah neither. There is a HUGE difference. That needs to be respected.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Plus you don't need to hear voices and hallucinate to be diagnosed schizophrenic.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Bcoz I was thinking about in dp you are dissociated and locked into ur mind .... So are schitzophrenics but they experience a whole load of other things too on top of that


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

yosemitedome said:


> Plus you don't need to hear voices and hallucinate to be diagnosed schizophrenic.


How do u know ? Do u know what classifies as a diagnosis do u


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, yeah I know that hearing voices and hallucinating is not where a diagnosis stops for schizophrenia. I've read and seen enough videos to have an understating. I know plenty of schizophrenics that don't hear voices or hallucinate.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

seafoamwaves said:


> I still dont understand why schizophrenia gets brought up around here so much


Guess which one is easier, to actually do some psychoeducation and psychoanalytical work on yourself, than bring up things like schizofrenia.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

the amount of delusion is high...


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

If someone can point out some differences between the two id love to hear them. Undifferentiated seems possible to me.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

..


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

missjess said:


> How do u know ? Do u know what classifies as a diagnosis do u


P.S I'm not trying to be a smart ass and put you down, you've mentioned that you're going througha rough patch so I get where you're coming from and all. Hang in there!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

yosemitedome said:


> Well, yeah I know that hearing voices and hallucinating is not where a diagnosis stops for schizophrenia. I've read and seen enough videos to have an understating. I know plenty of schizophrenics that don't hear voices or hallucinate.


Then what makes them have schizophrenia?? I'm curious..


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not saying we are going to develop it, but I swear to god that I almost had a psychotic breakdown just before I flew over to see my parents ....none of it relating to DP but because I was isolating myself all day and I was starting to get weird thoughts and retreating into my inner world, I was hesitant to talk at all even when I had too, my mind was taking control of me.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

missjess said:


> Then what makes them have schizophrenia?? I'm curious..


A bunch of things. At it's most basic level, it's am inability to determine what is real and what is not, what is your imagination and what isn't. For example, watching a movie about abduction or something. That movie becomes your reality.

It's like, right now, if you started seeing things come out of the TV, would you think that's normal or wierd? Wierd of course, because your rational brain is intact. It's not just about all of a sudden seeing crazy shit, you have to both see things and not realize that they are abnormal. It's a breakdown of your reality testing.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

missjess said:


> I'm not saying we are going to develop it, but I swear to god that I almost had a psychotic breakdown just before I flew over to see my parents ....none of it relating to DP but because I was isolating myself all day and I was starting to get weird thoughts and retreating into my inner world, I was hesitant to talk at all even when I had too, my mind was taking control of me.


Maybe that's something to explore, it may have something to do with the severe apprehension you feel at the prospect of seeing your folks.

Even a psychotic break doesn't mean you have schizophrenia. Even hallucinations doesn't mean you necessarily have schizophrenia. Just like not hallucinating or being delusional doesn't mean you DON'T have it. It's a complex illness with an equally complex set of symptoms.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I think everyone is a little crazy regardless. I talked with a coworker today who told me she went to school in the medical field. She said by the time she dropped out she thought she was ill with everything she was learning about. We get so caught up in everything that we believe we have it or we are getting it. This is part of an anxious mind and troubled heart. Only when we have clarity for a moment do we see how prolonged anxiety can tweak our rationality and perception. For me, my anxiety comes from deep thinking, usually religious and philosophical in nature. This is scary because Schizophrenics obsess about these things. Then you add that I had years of marijuana smoke growing up, my dad was 50 at conception and I have endured horrible trauma. I am in my 20's (22) and have had severe anxiety the past 2 years which seems to be getting progressively worst. Then you add the DP/DR and all the crazy feelings and thoughts and what have you. Plus I have had several reality checks and multiple core changing in my perceptions of reality. So with this being said I am a prime candidate for schizophrenia, right? Well according to my therapist I don't have any signs of it that indicate a precursor to the illness. So what do I have to fear? All this is anxiety based due to a troubled heart, exhausted mind and fearful thinking. That is my underlying problem. Call it an early life crisis, depression, ptsd, mental breakdown, existential crisis or what ever, schizophrenia, bipolar etc etc.. What ever it is it doesn't matter, recovery is what matters and yes even schizophrenics can and do recover 1/3 will make a full recovery 1/3 will live manageable and 1/3 will need lifetime moderate to severe treatment. Point is, there is hope for everyone regardless of diagnosis. No need to fear what you don't have or what you MIGHT get. you might get cancer, you might get diabetes you might get aids etc... but right now you have DP/DR AND THAT IS WHAT SHOULD BE DEALT WITH. not the what ifs or the mights.... Feel me?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

yosemitedome said:


> Maybe that's something to explore, it may have something to do with the severe apprehension you feel at the prospect of seeing your folks.
> Even a psychotic break doesn't mean you have schizophrenia. Even hallucinations doesn't mean you necessarily have schizophrenia. Just like not hallucinating or being delusional doesn't mean you DON'T have it. It's a complex illness with an equally complex set of symptoms.


I didn't mean schizophrenia I just meant pschycoitc break down and no not because I was going to see my parents I came here because of that because I was alone all day and I was getting weird


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Doberg said:


> I think everyone is a little crazy regardless. I talked with a coworker today who told me she went to school in the medical field. She said by the time she dropped out she thought she was ill with everything she was learning about. We get so caught up in everything that we believe we have it or we are getting it. This is part of an anxious mind and troubled heart. Only when we have clarity for a moment do we see how prolonged anxiety can tweak our rationality and perception. For me, my anxiety comes from deep thinking, usually religious and philosophical in nature. This is scary because Schizophrenics obsess about these things. Then you add that I had years of marijuana smoke growing up, my dad was 50 at conception and I have endured horrible trauma. I am in my 20's (22) and have had severe anxiety the past 2 years which seems to be getting progressively worst. Then you add the DP/DR and all the crazy feelings and thoughts and what have you. Plus I have had several reality checks and multiple core changing in my perceptions of reality. So with this being said I am a prime candidate for schizophrenia, right? Well according to my therapist I don't have any signs of it that indicate a precursor to the illness. So what do I have to fear? All this is anxiety based due to a troubled heart, exhausted mind and fearful thinking. That is my underlying problem. Call it an early life crisis, depression, ptsd, mental breakdown, existential crisis or what ever, schizophrenia, bipolar etc etc.. What ever it is it doesn't matter, recovery is what matters and yes even schizophrenics can and do recover 1/3 will make a full recovery 1/3 will live manageable and 1/3 will need lifetime moderate to severe treatment. Point is, there is hope for everyone regardless of diagnosis. No need to fear what you don't have or what you MIGHT get. you might get cancer, you might get diabetes you might get aids etc... but right now you have DP/DR AND THAT IS WHAT SHOULD BE DEALT WITH. not the what ifs or the mights.... Feel me?


All very true and valid. Everyone is a little crazy and quirky, difference is they aren't paranoid about their mental health. Something like 60-80% of people will experience DP symptoms in their lifetime, but 60-80% of people don't have the baggage we do and get stuck. I was watching a doco today about a guy that got kidnapped and tortured, and during these sessions he said he would be viewing himself from above, at peace. Depersonalizstion at its finest. But there was no mention of DPD during the film. Interesting though.

Although I would point out that you don't recover from schizophrenia. It goes into remission via therapy and medication to a point where it is no longer debilitating. That is the fundamental difference. It is hardline neurological.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

missjess said:


> I didn't mean schizophrenia I just meant pschycoitc break down and no not because I was going to see my parents I came here because of that because I was alone all day and I was getting weird


I'm not sure on your situation but a psychotic breakdown is pretty heavy. My friends mum had one and she got carted away in a white van by doctors, the whole nine yards. She didn't recognize, and was terrified by her own children.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> Although I would point out that you don't recover from schizophrenia. It goes into remission via therapy and medication to a point where it is no longer debilitating. That is the fundamental difference. It is hardline neurological.


I agree, I have heard of people going into "full" remission meaning they are no longer affected by the disease however there is no "cure" for it yet.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Doberg said:


> I agree, I have heard of people going into "full" remission meaning they are no longer affected by the disease however there is no "cure" for it yet.


For sure.

That line you said about perception changes reminded me of something. A few months ago I was looking at my mates hat, it has lots of little black and white lines on it which when I looked at it was shimmering and moving. I was like 'Fuck my perception is all whacked out, I'm crazy and tripping while I'm sober!'. I was to afraid to ask of they saw it like that too for fear they'd know I'm crazy. A couple of days ago he was wearing the hat and I saw it again, this time I casually said 'does that trip your eyes out when you look at it?' and his partner chimed in abd said 'Yeah it moves Hey! Like an optical illusion!'. Just an example of something that I thought meant I was going crazy but everyone else sees lol.


----------



## notna (Nov 10, 2013)

Both Schizophrenics and people with DP have DEREALIZATION.

however schizophrenics derealisation differs from the derealisation people with dp experience. in schizoprenia everything seems unreal alwell, however you get a feeling of "everything is made for you". A schizoprenic would sit in a room and feal unreal however there would be afeeling accompanied by it that he thinks hes in the center of the situation and everything what happens in their sourrounding feels like is influencing him. Everything seems arranged for him and he has a strong sense of distrust to everything.

normal dp people dont have that


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> For sure.
> 
> That line you said about perception changes reminded me of something. A few months ago I was looking at my mates hat, it has lots of little black and white lines on it which when I looked at it was shimmering and moving. I was like 'Fuck my perception is all whacked out, I'm crazy and tripping while I'm sober!'. I was to afraid to ask of they saw it like that too for fear they'd know I'm crazy. A couple of days ago he was wearing the hat and I saw it again, this time I casually said 'does that trip your eyes out when you look at it?' and his partner chimed in abd said 'Yeah it moves Hey! Like an optical illusion!'. Just an example of something that I thought meant I was going crazy but everyone else sees lol.


Yeah man that happens a lot. What I meant though was that my deep fundamental view of reality and existence has shattered a few times, each time leaving me in a miserable state of depression and anxiety to the verge of feeling as if I am at breaking point. These both happened in the past 2 years its been really hard to deal with. However regarding the visual perception as well as some audible issues I too have had this. I ask "did you hear that?" "do you see that?" and most times people do hahaha. Its such a trip, the only thing that gets me is I have heard a whistle sound very rarely every few weeks or so, mainly at work in the basement. Its the same distinct whistle sound (wheh, wheh) like someone is messing with me although I know no one did it. I have heard it once in my car too so it is likely an audible hallucination but I always dismiss it as being the radio or tv or something it never happens when its quiet which is weird lol


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol yeah man that's just you listening out for things.

I used to do the same thing. But by you constantly asking if people hear what you hear is perpetuating the fear. I used to hear whistles too, but it was literally someone just whistling, or something that sounded like it was whistling.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

notna said:


> however schizophrenics derealisation differs from the derealisation people with dp experience. in schizoprenia everything seems unreal alwell, however you get a feeling of "everything is made for you". A schizoprenic would sit in a room and feal unreal however there would be afeeling accompanied by it that he thinks hes in the center of the situation and everything what happens in their sourrounding feels like is influencing him.


Sounds like solipsism.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck off fearless I'm not trying to rob anyone's hope you are a complete moron. U should have just stayed off the forum it runs so much better without you here!!!


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Doberg said:


> Yeah man that happens a lot. What I meant though was that my deep fundamental view of reality and existence has shattered a few times, each time leaving me in a miserable state of depression and anxiety to the verge of feeling as if I am at breaking point. These both happened in the past 2 years its been really hard to deal with. However regarding the visual perception as well as some audible issues I too have had this. I ask "did you hear that?" "do you see that?" and most times people do hahaha. Its such a trip, the only thing that gets me is I have heard a whistle sound very rarely every few weeks or so, mainly at work in the basement. Its the same distinct whistle sound (wheh, wheh) like someone is messing with me although I know no one did it. I have heard it once in my car too so it is likely an audible hallucination but I always dismiss it as being the radio or tv or something it never happens when its quiet which is weird lol


Have you had a fear of schizophrenia the whole time?


----------



## supersour (Oct 30, 2013)

If the only difference between dp and schitzo is hearing voices and seeing things + delusions, strange thoughts, I must have it then, or the prodromal stages of it.

I dont hear people talking, but sometimes beeping (not tinnitus) and white noise, sometimes sounds like there is an electrical device but nothings on, like a "mechanical cricket".. Also I cant tell anymore where the real sounds come from. If abnormal/new sound emerges, its really hard to locate where it comes from and what caused it. Also I misinterpret what I see, like sometimes if my cat walks by and I can only see his tail, at first I always think/see its a snake, a bug, a belt, or just "something to be afraid of but dont know what"

I dont know if my delusions are delusions, or atleast not all. I have a really strong feeling that someone is always watching me, and people are plotting over me and talking bad things about me. I dont know what would you call that, cos when i really think it through I realize that no one is observing me, but still I feel like it all the time. Also my delusions are the "what if" kind, but still irrational. Like "what if that piece of paper tried to message something to me? It propably didnt but maybe it did afterall??" ...Maybe schitzo starts this way, that at first you doubt the delusions, can they be real, is it possible? And later you start blindly believing them.

Also I get these coinsidences so much. Yesterday we had a storm and the electricity went off for a while. I was just making fb post about it and they came back on.. Then when I was leaving my house and put my shoes on in the hall suddenly the light above me went on. We talked about a rare physical illness with my friends and I started to read news with her from dailymail, and suddenly there was this headline that a girl had died because of this condition, and my friend was like "well thats strange, we just talked about that" ...and when usually these coincidences happen I try to tell myself that its just DP, but now theres this thought in my head that what if these coincidenses only happen around me, cos my friend had a weird coincidence WITH ME.. Again, is this how it starts?

Also I dont just get intrusive thoughts, but I get so weird thoughts too that are not aggressive or scary or anything.. Sometimes I feel like I lost the ability to think logically, so yes I would say that there are difficulties in my thinking. Now I have started to fear that maybe I dont even have dp, and this is just something else, or the way that schitzos see/feel the world and themselves.

My condition has worsened a lot from august, and when those kinds of things happen all the time, not just like few times a day, but all the time and with everything I do, im so afraid that Im slowly sliding away from this reality, cos I think that no one in dpselfhelp has their symptoms so strange and so bad as I do, or atleast I havent talked to anyone who has. Also I would want to find someone who has had it this bad and recovered from it and is above 30 years where schitzo, allthough it still can happen, is quite rare to be diagnosed.

There was this discussion of going schitzo and schitzo fears. Someone said that even if you fear schitzo you can still develop it, but at the time it stikes, you dont understand to fear it anymore and you lose your insight. I still have mine, but for how long?


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

supersour said:


> If the only difference between dp and schitzo is hearing voices and seeing things + delusions, strange thoughts, I must have it then, or the prodromal stages of it.
> 
> I dont hear people talking, but sometimes beeping (not tinnitus) and white noise, sometimes sounds like there is an electrical device but nothings on, like a "mechanical cricket".. Also I cant tell anymore where the real sounds come from. If abnormal/new sound emerges, its really hard to locate where it comes from and what caused it. Also I misinterpret what I see, like sometimes if my cat walks by and I can only see his tail, at first I always think/see its a snake, a bug, a belt, or just "something to be afraid of but dont know what"
> 
> ...


Calm the farm.

Having 'insight' into being schizophrenic doesn't mean you're like 'oh shit, I'm having crazy thoughts, but I'm aware their crazy so I have insight'. It's more so that your are AWARE you have schizophrenia, but that doesn't change your reality checking skills. For example you would say 'hey, is that doll talking to you dude?' and your buddy would say 'no', and you'd be like 'ah shit, must be my medication wearing off' or something. That's insight, you know you are ill, but you don't know what part of your illness is manifesting itself in your reality, so you still need to cross reference. If you were unaware, you'd think your buddy is crazy for not hearing the doll speak.

Have you been to a psych? Not because I think you are seriously ill, but to ease your mind?


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

missjess said:


> In both, you are locked inside your mind & DP can also be present in schitzophrenics.


We all know that DP is often triggered by extreme anxiety/panic attacks.

Apparently, its the same for schizophrenics ... the only difference being that they become depersonalised in response to the overwhelming anxiety caused by their psychosis.

In other words, while DP may be triggered by schizophrenia, it is not a symptom of schizophrenia.


----------



## supersour (Oct 30, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> Have you been to a psych? Not because I think you are seriously ill, but to ease your mind?


I have, and at first they werent conserned about me being schitzo, but last time when I told my psychiatrist about my symptoms she said that my symptoms dont mean that I have schitzophrenia, but they cant really say for sure that I wont develop it, so in other words she has maybe started to suspect it herself, and it doesent really put my mind at rest, but makes me even more terrified.

Its like with cancer you have a chance youll survive and also a chance you will die cos of it. Waiting schitzophrenia to start is similar, but Id say a lot worse cos you can lose your mind and end up living in institutions and that is to me much more scary than death. Everyone tries to calm me down by saying that you cant know for sure and if you get ill, it wont be the end of the world, but I think that even the most positive people would be s***ting their pants when you dont know will you get sick, and if so, how bad will it be.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

The reason that schizophrenia pops up e
from time to time here is FEAR. Missjess stop torturing yourself with this shit.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

rob said:


> We all know that DP is often triggered by extreme anxiety/panic attacks.
> 
> Apparently, its the same for schizophrenics ... the only difference being that they become depersonalised in response to the overwhelming anxiety caused by their psychosis.
> 
> In other words, while DP may be triggered by schizophrenia, it is not a symptom of schizophrenia.


So essentially what you are saying is that for many of us, it could be schizo? There seems to be no way to differentiate in these examples.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

supersour said:


> I have, and at first they werent conserned about me being schitzo, but last time when I told my psychiatrist about my symptoms she said that my symptoms dont mean that I have schitzophrenia, but they cant really say for sure that I wont develop it, so in other words she has maybe started to suspect it herself, and it doesent really put my mind at rest, but makes me even more terrified.
> 
> Its like with cancer you have a chance youll survive and also a chance you will die cos of it. Waiting schitzophrenia to start is similar, but Id say a lot worse cos you can lose your mind and end up living in institutions and that is to me much more scary than death. Everyone tries to calm me down by saying that you cant know for sure and if you get ill, it wont be the end of the world, but I think that even the most positive people would be s***ting their pants when you dont know will you get sick, and if so, how bad will it be.


Psychologists can't garuntee anything. They don't have a crystal ball. I read an article months back on people with health anxiety. They would ring their psych and say 'am I developing cancer? I think I am!' The psych said 'what can I say? I can't read the future, I can't garuntee anything'. If they promise you won't develop anything and you do, that leaves them open to a whole slew of legal bollocks.

In short, because they didn't garuntee you, doesn't mean they are worried you might.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

The only reason people think DP/DR is schizophrenia is that some of the negative symptoms are similar, but they are so vague that they match up with symptoms of depression and panic attacks as well.

You can get a head ache from the flu or from a brain tumor, but that doesn't mean the two have anything to do with each other.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Antimony said:


> The only reason people think DP/DR is schizophrenia is that some of the negative symptoms are similar, but they are so vague that they match up with symptoms of depression and panic attacks as well.
> 
> You can get a head ache from the flu or from a brain tumor, but that doesn't mean the two have anything to do with each other.


Yeah and plus if you are really REALLY worried about becoming schizophrenic, you can develop thoughts that mimic delusions, which in turn creates huge anxiety and a confirmation bias if you will.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> Yeah and plus if you are really REALLY worried about becoming schizophrenic, you can develop thoughts that mimic delusions, which in turn creates huge anxiety and a confirmation bias if you will.


I thought it was schizo for a month, but as soon as I read about about DP/DR I was so relived and never thought it might be schizo ever again.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Plus, if you got DP from drugs, your decent into 'madness' would not be gradual. It would be marked by an acute psychotic episode, which would elicit your diagnosis.

If you think about it rationally, you wouldn't have this sudden and severe change in perception, which then precipitates this slow madness. DR that is in any way related to schizophrenia is gradual, subjective and transient, existing alongside a slew of other symptoms.

Drugs don't trigger full blown schizophrenia immediately, unless you have a psychotic episode which doesn't subside. It's continued and prolonged use that can see a decline into mental illness, but it is not a sudden perception change like that of DP.

Essentially, if you didn't have a psychotic episode which left you with DP, then it's not schizophrenia.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

rob said:


> We all know that DP is often triggered by extreme anxiety/panic attacks.
> 
> Apparently, its the same for schizophrenics ... the only difference being that they become depersonalised in response to the overwhelming anxiety caused by their psychosis.
> 
> In other words, while DP may be triggered by schizophrenia, it is not a symptom of schizophrenia.


Did I ever say that it was a symptom!!?? Seriously everyone is reading my post wrong lol


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

missjess said:


> In both, you are locked inside your mind & DP can also be present in schitzophrenics.


No, DP and schizophrenic is not differentiated solely by hallucinations and delusions. One key differentiation is that you are aware that something is wrong with you when you are DP'd. Also, most of the symptoms are derived from anxiety, and cause you to react in an anxious way, this anxious reaction is exhibited by DP/DR. In schizophrenia you will not feel the hazy effect and most of the anxiety symptoms you experience from depersonalization.

I would recommend NOT bringing up schizophrenia in a lot of these forums unless you are absolutely sure about it. A lot of us are triggered by the thought of becoming schizophrenic and this should not be taken lightly. Please at least provide some credible source if you are going to mention something like this.


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

missjess said:


> Did I ever say that it was a symptom!!?? Seriously everyone is reading my post wrong lol


Sorry .. no misunderstanding intended .. LOL ... I was trying to say that DP isn't a stepping stone en route to something worse


----------



## smilingtogether (Aug 30, 2013)

You do realize that there are different types of schizophrenia not just the stuff you see in movies like Batman Begins, Shutter Island, A Beautiful mind etc? Honestly all DP sounds like is anxiety and different types of it.

Please don't make light of the experiences of people who experience schizophrenia because it is more than not feeling like yourself.


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

I understand MissJess, that you are trying to start a discussion, and I do not believe that you are intending to be malicious, but after reading all of the comments. Please understand that Schizophrenia, bi-polar, anxiety...etc, these are all scientific terms, and if you want to discuss them, please provide scientific resources or have a scientific background in psychology.

Us non-chemists are not going to start solving stoichiometric equations if we have no idea what we are doing!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know why ppl get scared on this forum everytime schitzophrenia is mentioned..
This thread was meant to be a bit comical not serious. I just found it funny because I think the only difference is hallucinations & hearing voices because in the 2 disorders ur trapped in ur mind & I thought it was funny.

No need to post anymore replies to this thread and I won't make anymore posts mentioning schitzophrenia because everyone takes them the wrong way


----------



## supersour (Oct 30, 2013)

missjess said:


> I don't know why ppl get scared on this forum everytime schitzophrenia is mentioned..
> This thread was meant to be a bit comical not serious. I just found it funny because I think the only difference is hallucinations & hearing voices because in the 2 disorders ur trapped in ur mind & I thought it was funny.


Reason why people get scared everytime schitzophrenia is mentioned is because lots of people with dp are scared of having/developing it. I know you dont mean any harm, but I dont think its funny at all.

Also I have myself made a thread about schitzo, and what if I have it and only now it crossed my mind that if there are schitzophrenics in this forum, how do they feel when it is something that people consider like its some life-ending doom? I hope they feel some sort of relief knowing its not the end of the world to everyone (even when I feel that to me It would be)


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

supersour said:


> Reason why people get scared everytime schitzophrenia is mentioned is because lots of people with dp are scared of having/developing it. I know you dont mean any harm, but I dont think its funny at all.
> 
> Also I have myself made a thread about schitzo, and what if I have it and only now it crossed my mind that if there are schitzophrenics in this forum, how do they feel when it is something that people consider like its some life-ending doom? I hope they feel some sort of relief knowing its not the end of the world to everyone (even when I feel that to me It would be)


Yeah fair enough I won't make posts like this anymore.
Anyways at least they do have medication for it which is a positive in comparison to us.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Fearless said:


> LOL Poor you, nobody understands your real intentions, they think you are negative. Let me give you a handkerchief.
> 
> I can't even understand why people who live in extreme fear of going crazy 24/7 get scared when someone writes they may have schizophrenia. It just doesn't make sense. LOL


Please would u get me a handkerchief I really need one!..
Lol well I must apologize because I do not have that fear and I forgot about newbies


----------

